# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Guidance on quote - seems OTT to me?

## unexpert

We need to replace the southern boundary fence.  Neighbours and I agree it needs to be done, about 40m of hardwood all rotting out. 
I've had trouble even getting people to show up for a quote (probably indicative of how busy fencers are around here). 
Anyway, the one guy who has shown up has quoted $6200 for the fence in treated pine.  Is it just me or is this ridiculous?  We are in Northern Sydney if it helps. 
The East - West line is basically flat, there is a drop between our property and the neighbours of a foot or so.  Good access to both yards.  Quote doesn't break down cost so I can't see if they've budgeted for any sleepers/retaining wall at all.  If this is the case, is the retaining bit to be split with the neighbours?  or are they supposed to pay for it.  Some of the fall is natural slope of land, some is where they have flattened out their yard. 
Please feel free to recommend fencers to me - we will need the front and other side done soonish, at our own cost (corner block).  
Cheers. 
ETA from memory we asked for a basic fence.  No lapping or capping (no need as we'll both have plantings either side and there is a studio blocking the view from their yard into ours and vice versa).

----------


## BaysideNana

I paid $75 per lineal metre for 1800mm double lapped and capped Treated Pine with steel posts set in concrete,  just on 2 years ago and recently was told the same contractor is still quoting the same price.  The height/type was an estate convenant so there was no choice, the ground was level so any retaining (as in your situation) would have been an additional cost.   
Btw, don't always take their no-show as an indication of how busy they are...I've been trying to get quotes from chippy/kitchen manufacturer/plumber/sparky/roofer/etc and they are all the same.  I've come to the conclusion that rather than say to the homeowner they don't want/need the job they just don't bother writing a quote, meanwhile the homeowner is left wondering!  One deck bloke quoted $6K...more than the next quote which to me says he doesn't want the job.  I would have much preferred him to tell me he wasn't interested as I realise not everyone wants to finish off someone else's botch up....in this case it was a previous owner who did the botch up job.   
Sorry, don't mean to sound like I'm tradie-bashing because I'm not, but it's frustrating to have to get 5-6 out to quote in the hope you 'might' get 1-2 written quotes from which to choose.  Otoh, I've met some nice tradies who have done the right thing and also quoted a reasonable price and naturally they've got the work, not always the cheapest quotes either.   
Hope this helps?

----------


## paddyjoy

> I've had trouble even getting people to show up for a quote (probably indicative of how busy fencers are around here). 
> Anyway, the one guy who has shown up has quoted $6200 for the fence in treated pine.  Is it just me or is this ridiculous?  We are in Northern Sydney if it helps.

  I had the same trouble in Sydney trying to get quotes, cheapest quote I could get from the big companies was $115/m for treated pine, 1800 high on level ground. I suggest you look in the local paper and find someone who lives close to you, they will have less travel time/overheads and might be able to do it cheaper for you. 
With the retaining wall, the person who alters the natural slope of the ground is responsible. So if they have cut into the ground to flatten it out then they are responsible for retaining your garden. However if it is only a foot or so it's probably best to just be neighbourly and split the full cost evenly, that's what I did with my neighbour. The cost of putting in some sleepers isn't going to be huge if you already have someone there building a 40m fence.

----------

